# TYPE OF DOG BED?! (ortho/cooling)



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Going to buy my 90lb boy a dog bed for christmas because hes typically on hard surfaces and I like to spoil him...He had a big bed in the past but he would never lay on it and preferred the cold ground. Any of you have experience with a dog liking a particular bed or if they have any orthopedic or cooling beds that may keep him laying on it rather than opting for the floor? 
opinions are encouraged! 
thank you!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dog Beds | Kuranda Dog Beds

get the XXL


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

IDK... I've thrown good money after bad on *every* sort of dog bed. In the end, MY bed is always their first preference. MY couch is second. Okay, well maybe that is all relative to where I am, lol.

Finally, just last year, I stopped buying expensive "dog" beds that look great for company and in photos, but always eventually end up in the dump, and bought a few nice sturdy quilts to rotate on MY bed and MY couch and we finally have achieved a perfect harmony.

Then again, I like to keep my dogs close. The extra expense of laundering the quilts, I save on the heating bill


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rudy likes all dog beds...he eats them. I like the coolaroo, and he seems to prefer it to the floor and so far it's apparently not too tasty...I put an old blanket on it when it's chilly.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

for summer heat I have a Chill Spot. ChillSpot® by LayRay | The Coolest Dog Bed
We keep it in the back of our car for Patton to lay on during hot summer training days. 

As far as a soft bed goes, we have old bed pillows in his crate. And he is learning the glory of our couch. The one official dog bed we have is older and flatter and is mostly his "place" to go to when I need him to settle for a bit.


----------



## VanLee (Sep 6, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Dog Beds | Kuranda Dog Beds
> 
> get the XXL


these are the best beds last pretty much forever and can easily be repaired and easily washed

dogs love them despite the fact they look sort of like torture chambers


----------

